# Mp3 Player not being recognized.



## YounGrasshopper (Jul 15, 2006)

I just got an Alienware CE-IV Mp3 player today in the mail. Problem is, when I plug the mp3 player via USB like I'm supposed to, the computer doesn't see it, so to speak. The mp3 player says its ready and shows that it is connected to the computer, and yet the computer itself is not seeing anything. It doesn't say it reads a removable hard disk or anything. I've tried this on 3 different computers and the situation is the same. I know I'm doing something incredibly dumb or something. Please help, this is very urgent and I need to know with 2 hours. Reasons are personal.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Being how new this player is and how quickly you need it fixed, I would call Aleinware. Here is the contact info.
http://4help.alienware.com/cgi-bin/...Xh0PUNFLUlWIE1wMyBwbGF5ZXI*&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If it came with a CD, run the add new hardware wizard and have it scan. it should find the MP3 player. Once it does, have it install the drivers from the CD.

If it doesn't find the MP3 player, try another USB port.


----------



## scamper (Jul 21, 2006)

*Computer doesn't recognize removeable drive*

One of my three computers (the laptop) also doesn't recognize the removeable USB drive. It seems to be caused by Window Media Player, but I haven't fix it yet. My computer also says that the drive is running fine, and I can see a drive letter in Media player. I cannot see the drive letter in "My Computer". I don't think this is too uncommon.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did you try to contact alienware?


----------



## scamper (Jul 21, 2006)

*Doesn't recognize USB drive in WinXP*

YoungGrasshopper is using Alienware; I have a problem recognizing my USB drive letter in one of my computers. Please see prior listing above.


----------

